
Show HN: Parsify Desktop – Extendable calculator for the 21st century - akepinski
https://parsify.app
======
chucky123
Whats different between parsify and numi calc app?

~~~
akepinski
Hi, check out this comparison table:
[https://docs.parsify.app/miscellaneous/comparison-with-
simil...](https://docs.parsify.app/miscellaneous/comparison-with-similar-apps)

~~~
qwerty456127
The link seems dead.

------
qwerty456127
What's cool about it anyway? I can see nothing special immediately, please
explain.

~~~
akepinski
Ability to add custom units via UI, custom plugins, that have direct access to
the expressions. Some parts are also open source.

